# Kleines NIS (YP) Problem beim Dienst stoppen

## Marvin-X

Hallo,

so YP läuft schon mal. Nur ein kleines Problem beim stoppen des Dienstes ist noch vorhanden. 

1. Es wurde ypbind per emerge eingespielt (bringt auch die yp-tools gleich als Abhängigkeit mit)

2. Konfiguration

3. rc-update add ypbind default

Der Dienst startet und funktioniert.

Beim runterfahren oder wenn ein /etc/init.d/ypbind stop ausgeführt wird werden nicht alle Prozesse gekillt.

Hier mal meine Meldungen. Zuerst ein Auszug mit ps -aux:

magus root # ps -aux |grep yp

root      4561  0.0  0.1  6036  900 ?        S    18:32   0:00 /usr/sbin/ypbind

root      4563  0.0  0.1  6036  900 ?        S    18:32   0:00 /usr/sbin/ypbind

root      4564  0.0  0.1  6036  900 ?        S    18:32   0:00 /usr/sbin/ypbind

root      4565  0.0  0.1  6036  900 ?        S    18:32   0:00 /usr/sbin/ypbind

root      4568  0.0  0.1  1884  760 pts/0    R    18:32   0:00 grep yp

Es werden wie man sieht 4 Prozesse gestartet.

magus root # /etc/init.d/ypbind stop

 * Stopping ypbind...

start-stop-daemon: warning: failed to kill 4563: No such process

start-stop-daemon: warning: failed to kill 4561: No such process

Wie man sieht gibt es hier Probleme. Es sind immer die ersten beiden nur.

Hat jemand eine Idee?

----------

